# Universal Studios - Edith Head Prop House



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey all,

Last year I had the privilege of visiting the Universal Studios backlot via New York Film Academy. We visited the Edith Head prop house and I took some pics on my cell phone (kind of wish I had my Canon that day.)

Anyway, here they are for your enjoyment!

*



*
Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5
Pic 6
Pic 7
Pic 8


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing these great pictures. Wasn't Edith a costume designer? Were there lots of costumes there too? No suprise #6 is my favorite.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool pics I wish I had that much tallent


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

There were tons of costumes in there. It was about a 3 floor warehouse of just endless shelves of props. They had a whole section of complete WWII props and costumes, as well as many props that were tagged for various shows like "Heroes" and "Desperate Housewives."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> No suprise #6 is my favorite.


Wow, you're famous!

I like the raptors best


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Wow, you're famous!
> 
> I like the raptors best


Haha, hardly famous. The raptors were awesome! They had a ton of stuff from the Jurassic Park films in there.


----------

